# problème restauration



## lover_boy1989 (17 Mars 2009)

bonjours je voulait faire une restauration pour mon ipod vidéo 80Go mais pendan le restauration il vien se message <<l'ipod n'a pas pu être restauré.une erreur inconnue c'est produite (1437)>>
et mon ipod il'a une icone ipod triste 

merci davance


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2009)

ça sent le disque dur mort.

Essaye de formater ton iPod avec les utilitaires système. Ça devrait isoler les clusters défectueux puis tu fais une restauration.


----------



## lover_boy1989 (20 Mars 2009)

merci pour me répondre, mais comment faire?


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2009)

Tu as quoi, un Mac ou un PC?

Si c'est un Mac, il faut utiliser l'utilitaire disque dur dans le dossier utilitaire de tes applications.

Pour un PC? il me semble qu'un clic droit sur le disque suffise a faire un formatage, mais sans certitudes.


----------



## lover_boy1989 (22 Mars 2009)

je ne peut pas faire avec le clic droit je fait quoi svp


----------

